# What the Vet said about brown spot in cats eye



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

My cat developed a brown spot in his eye. The vet said it is possibly cancerous. I have to watch to see if it gets any larger.
Have any of you ever heard of this? If it turns out to be bad news, he said the only treatment is removal of the eye.
I personally thought it was a simple pigmentation.
Any knowledge about this would be greatly appreciated...thanks.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Where is the brown spot? How old is the kitty? If it's on the cornea or the sclera (the white part), yes, it very well could be cancerous. Anther possiblity it could be something call a squestra. This is a disease unique to the cat. It's more common in Persians, Himalayans, and Burmese, but can occur in any cat. It can related to a chronic herpes virus infection or other chronic eye irritation. It tends to be a painful disease. Here's some more information: http://www.animaleyecare.net/diseases/feline_sequestra.htm


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank-you very much, I am printing out that article.


----------

